

Takeaways from Knockout JS - miketalley
http://tech.thrivehive.com/takeaways-from-knockoutjs/

======
baddox
Knockout is pretty nice, but I've moved to React for anything I would
previously have built in Knockout. They both sit in very similar spots in the
JS MVC space—most notably they do a lot less than full MVC frameworks like
Ember and Angular, and are thus much easier to learn and to integrate into an
existing web site.

------
api
I love Knockout. It's no more complex than it needs to be to get the job done,
and works amazingly well. The new version supports reusable control element
templates.

It does have some syntactic inconsistency around how you have to refer to
variables in data-bind expressions, but that's the only real headache I've
found.

~~~
miketalley
True. I came to Knockout from using Angular and I was a little unsure about
Knockout at first. Now that I have been using it for almost 3 months, I
definitely love it's simplicity. I do agree with you about the data-bind
variable reference difficulties that you mentioned.

~~~
api
The big thing is: do I use var() or just var? I still am not sure exactly what
the pattern is there. It's in the "hack and try it out" territory--
irritating. But overall Knockout has less irritation than other frameworks
I've tried.

I've found that I don't need JQuery either. I just use Knockout and a script
called Minified for requests and such. All the UI stuff can be done with CSS,
etc.

[http://minifiedjs.com](http://minifiedjs.com)

